# Using a Scope



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

I am considering buying a scope to put on my Remington 223. I never have had any experience in using one, always open site. Can anyone help me on how my eye would line up with a scope in relation to using the open site.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

ron,the best thing you can do is go to a GOOD gun shop when you buy a scope.i made the mistake of putting a lower priced scope on a 7mm ram mag that i was going to use on an elk hunting trip a couple of years back.luckily,some guys on a hunting site i visit got me straightened out before i went out west.  i ended up selling the original scope and spending some bucks and putting a leupold on top of my rifle.and i'm glad i did.the point of impact holds the same through whatever setting the scope is set on.
the 1st thing you should do is to decide what your budget is going to be for the scope and realize that a good one will last you a long time.
there's a couple of ways you can mount your scope to fit your shooting needs.if you will still want to use your open sights you can get high mount scope rings that will allow you to use both the scope or the open sights for closer shooting.the down side to high mount scope rings(with some people)is that you may end up with your cheek higher on the stock that you'd like to be able to sight through the scope and it can be an uncomfortable way to shoot.
regular height mounts for the scope should make the rifle and scope seem more like one component and should fit you better and make shooting easier.
although a .223 really doesn't kick like a mule you'll still need to make sure that whatever scope you're thinking of buying has the proper amount of eye relief.there's nothing worse than a half moon scar on your eyebrow from a scope that wasn't mounted right or doesn't have enough eye relief built into it.  when you have it mounted at the gun shop make sure to check the amount of eye relief there is.
if you'd like to check the place out and ask some questions there's guys on this site that have probably forgot more about scopes than i'll ever know.they're usually really eager to help out too.
http://www.huntinfo.com/
when you get to that page just scroll down a bit and click on the talk groups.then just post in the optics section.
let us know what you end up getting.


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Jeffmo,
Thanks for the information. I will make a trip to a local guy who was originally in Columbus, but now in West Jeff. I understand he does a great job and knows his guns. Thanks again,
Buckeye Ron


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

It all depends on what type of hunting or shooting you will be doing...
Here is another link for the help you'll need: http://forums.huntingfirearms.com/ Tell them Clyde sent ya... Bill knows his chit...


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Thanks Turkey Hunter


----------



## Steelhead King (Mar 1, 2005)

Hi Buckeye Ron,
Come on over and see me and we will talk scopes for your Rem.223, as well as mounting systems.


----------

